# Coventry Golf Club Sunday 22nd



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

4 of us were going to be playing at Rooters place but he's had to change his arrangements so I'm hosting it now at my new club next Sunday.

Fundy & GB72 are coming so we have 1 place open to make the 4-ball up.  

Due to the possibility of there being an odd temp or two as were protecting a couple of greens due to some water retention and need to get them back 100% for the start of the season, it will cost no more than Â£20 which for my course is excellent value, even in the winter.

Tee time is 11am, could be a good sneak preview for anyone playing in the qualifying round the following Friday but of course anyone is welcome.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish, I'd be up for that space. :thup:

I've been previewing the course on the website in readiness for the qualifier and it looks a cracker.

I've also been picked for the club to play in a team comp there later in the year so the chance to gain more experience will be very welcome.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

Crow said:



			Fish, I'd be up for that space. :thup:

I've been previewing the course on the website in readiness for the qualifier and it looks a cracker.

I've also been picked for the club to play in a team comp there later in the year so the chance to gain more experience will be very welcome.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Nick, your in :thup:

I'll be there from around 10am, just pop into the pro shop and ask the guys where I am.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheers Robin, looking forward to it!


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 15, 2015)

Nick I've been and played there today. It's a cracking course and there are some real chances for a guy of your ability to get the scoring going. You can't help but enjoy it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2015)

Good to have you on board Nick, should be a fun 4 ball 

Assume you'll have the bacon sandwiches ordered for 10.15 Fish  Do we need a code to get in the clubhouse (Im sure we did last time)


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

fundy said:



			Good to have you on board Nick, should be a fun 4 ball 

Assume you'll have the bacon sandwiches ordered for 10.15 Fish  Do we need a code to get in the clubhouse (Im sure we did last time)
		
Click to expand...

Not sure when the kitchen opens on a Sunday but I'll ask. The guys will tell you the code in the pro shop as it changes daily, I'll be there at 10am, if the kitchen is open I might grab a butty otherwise I'll be on the practice area :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Nick I've been and played there today. It's a cracking course and there are some real chances for a guy of your ability to get the scoring going. You can't help but enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard, but any ability I might have once had has been making itself very scarce of late.



fundy said:



			Good to have you on board Nick, should be a fun 4 ball 

Assume you'll have the bacon sandwiches ordered for 10.15 Fish  Do we need a code to get in the clubhouse (Im sure we did last time)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, The fourball was the deciding factor in making me grovel to my wife to play twice in one weekend, I'm going to pay for it I know!



Fish said:



			Not sure when the kitchen opens on a Sunday but I'll ask. The guys will tell you the code in the pro shop as it changes daily, I'll be there at 10am, if the kitchen is open I might grab a butty otherwise I'll be on the practice area :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Bacon sandwiches would be the icing on the cake,


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			Not sure when the kitchen opens on a Sunday but I'll ask. The guys will tell you the code in the pro shop as it changes daily, I'll be there at 10am, if the kitchen is open I might grab a butty otherwise I'll be on the practice area :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Can you let us know re the kitchen, will get brekkie on route otherwise


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2015)

You know what i am doing now instead? Brother in law is back from the US for a week and apparently we have arranged to go here:

http://peppapigworld.co.uk/

Booom. 

As per my tweet, not forgotten about re-arranging, club calander online is a mess as the website is being renovated, I am there on wed this week and will check. Might be worth getting my mate to come, and then we can sign in 6 forummers, i know Mendie is up for a knock.. will get the dates, checkin with the main 3 (Fish, Fundy, GB) and go from there!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking forward to this despite not having played much recently. Hopefully can get out for a round on saturday to loosen up


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You know what i am doing now instead? Brother in law is back from the US for a week and apparently we have arranged to go here:

http://peppapigworld.co.uk/

Booom.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. And to make it even better, you'll be able to watch the golfers playing at Paultons while you're there!:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2015)

A place has become available due to an old knacker going lame, anyone want to join GB72, Crow and myself on Sunday for a knock :mmm:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Any dress codes I need to know about for the clubhouse


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 21, 2015)

May I join you please? I may not be there much before 11 as I have to take the little one swimming at 9 in Bedworth.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Any dress codes I need to know about for the clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Nothing unusual, no golf shoes or dirty clothes worn on the course in the clubhouse, all pretty box standard really.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			May I join you please? I may not be there much before 11 as I have to take the little one swimming at 9 in Bedworth.
		
Click to expand...

ok, see you tomorrow.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			ok, see you tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. See you tomorrow chaps.


----------



## Crow (Mar 21, 2015)

I should be there around 10.15 or 10.30, forecast looks good, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Aiming to be there about the same time to hunt down some bacon and coffee


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Aiming to be there about the same time to hunt down some bacon and coffee
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure about the kitchen that early, best grab something at the BP station a few hundred yards away on the A45 island, they've got a Wild Bean Cafe in there and its an M&S also, we've got a decent coffee machine in the Pro shop, only Â£1 for a large choice of drinks but I forgot to ask what time the kitchen opens.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well I have just arrived


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks to GB72 (Greg), Crow (Nick) & La_Lucha (Richard) for coming to Coventry, my new home today, what great weather we had and once we got rid of the 2-ball that followed us the front 9, we had the course to ourselves. 

We threw the balls up and I was partnered with GB72, we had a matchplay comp and also scored our own stableford points also.

As it seems for some reason its taking me a couple of holes to settle down and stop pulling all my shots left  but then I'm fine not dropping any points and picking up those I've lost early doors for a front 9 of 18 points with 1 blob and I think we were all square in the matchplay.

I was scrambling a little but Greg and I were dovetailing well both enjoying highs & lows with some holes but then I put some nice pars together to add a few 3's & 4's to my card 

Coming off the 16th I had a tidy card but then messed up on my drive to the 17th par 3, recovered well to put it on the green and had 2 stabs at winning the match with it being a dormy 2 but 3-putted  So off to the 18th dormy 1.

I put my drive mahoosive right over the 17th tee blocks and down a bank, hit a tree trying to get back 1st time then found the fairway with my 2nd attempt (3rd shot), hit a wedge to the edge of the green, chipped on but a 2-putt was too many, all was not lost though as Greg stepped up to the plate for a par to win the match :whoo:

I finished with 36 points (2 blobs) along with Richard (La_Lucha), not sure about the other guys points, think Nick said he played to 20 according to the SSS, at least he knows where all the bunkers are now when he returns on Friday :smirk:

Hope you all enjoyed the course and the day, it was a pleasure to have your company at my new found home, thank you for coming :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for hosting a fun round. Sadly my lack of golf showed at times and I suspect my old putter may be back in the bag soon but it was great fun. Happy just to get round with the same ball


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Robin for hosting and thanks also to Greg and Richard, a very enjoyable round despite my car crash golf.

25 points won't get me to Hillside on Friday, but at least I'm now familiar with the location of many of the bunkers, trees and ditches so hopefully I might score a little better on Friday, anything in the thirties would feel like an achievement at the moment.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 23, 2015)

I just want to echo the other guys sentiments, I had a cracking day on a cracking course, with cracking company. I think we all played some great golf and we all played some rubbish at times. 

El Hombre Pescado definitely needs a chop, some of the golf that chap plays is outstanding for someone of that handicap.

Nick, we all know you were just checking the hazards in preparation for Friday. I'm sure you'll have a cracker and march straight into Hillside.

Greg, I wish I could have a layoff and play as well as you did. In fact I just wish I could play as well as you did. That hybrid you faded over the trees on the 12th(I think?) was outstanding.

Thanks for accepting me at the last minute guys, and I look forwards to next time.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			once we got rid of the 2-ball that followed us
		
Click to expand...

Found floating upside down in the pond were they? Thought you'd take no prisoners.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 23, 2015)

As the four of us all used the Zero friction glove how did you guys rate them? For me it was quite comfortable to wear and I did find the tee holder facility of use throughout the round. It did seem a little large on the index finger though as El Hombre Pescado mentioned on the ZF Glove Thread.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			....
As it seems for some reason its taking me a couple of holes to settle down and stop pulling all my shots left 

Click to expand...

Still stiff, yet trying to swing hard? It's an age thing!


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			As the four of us all used the Zero friction glove how did you guys rate them? For me it was quite comfortable to wear and I did find the tee holder facility of use throughout the round. It did seem a little large on the index finger though as El Hombre Pescado mentioned on the ZF Glove Thread.
		
Click to expand...

I love mine and can see me sticking with them and I'm going to try the cabretta one also.


----------

